# You wake up one day...



## Allamo Fox (May 9, 2010)

You wake up one morning and your lower back hurts really bad (only for those who sleep on their backs{thank you willow for the clarity}), your nose feels damp, something is bothering the tips of your ears ,and you feel really hot. when you open your eyes their is a muzzle sticking out where your nose was, you have a tail, ears on the top of your head, and youre covered in fur. What do you do? (Just alter the text to fit your species)


----------



## Willow (May 9, 2010)

Why the hell would my back hurt?


----------



## Alstor (May 9, 2010)

Original thread is original.


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 9, 2010)

Unoriginal thread is unoriginal.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 9, 2010)

This thread has been made thousands of times.


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 9, 2010)

And it should be in The Den.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 9, 2010)

I'd be like "Fur!? Goddammit! I'm a scalie!!!" D:<


----------



## Willow (May 9, 2010)

And it reeks of newfaggotry


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 9, 2010)

To be in topic, I usually wake up with hair in my face so I wouldn't quite see the difference at first.  But when I'd see the tail, I'd be like "Damn, now I need special jeans"... it'd take a coffee or two before going "Wait... wtf"


----------



## Allamo Fox (May 9, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Why the hell would my back hurt?



if youre sleeping on your back, youde be sitting on your tail, thank you for reminding me to change this


----------



## Alstor (May 9, 2010)

So, who likes the movie "Speed"?

EDIT: Fine. I'll play along.

I'd try to smell my breath to how fucked I am.
Then, I'd have a clam.


----------



## Allamo Fox (May 9, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> This thread has been made thousands of times.



so?


----------



## Willow (May 9, 2010)

Well, since this is obviously reminiscent of something along the lines of waking up as your 'sona

I'd be gravely concerned

Not only do I have fur, ears, and a tail..but I also have a dick


----------



## Allamo Fox (May 9, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> I'd be like "Fur!? Goddammit! I'm a scalie!!!" D:<



I said change this to fit your species in parenthesis, can you not read the wole thing?


----------



## Allamo Fox (May 9, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Well, since this is obviously reminiscent of something along the lines of waking up as your 'sona
> 
> I'd be gravely concerned
> 
> Not only do I have fur, ears, and a tail..but I also have a dick



Well then...


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 9, 2010)

Allamo Fox said:


> if youre sleeping on your back, youde be sitting on your tail, thank you for reminding me to change this



Well, if you transformed while you were sleeping on your back, maybe your tail'd end up like a pig's definitely?  That would be so lame, unless your fursona's a pig, but that'd also be lame.


----------



## SirRob (May 9, 2010)

I would fap furiously.

TF is my fetish.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 9, 2010)

Shit bricks.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 9, 2010)

Allamo Fox said:


> I said change this to fit your species in parenthesis, can you not read the wole thing?


It's been done so many times, I didn't need to read it... >_>


----------



## Allamo Fox (May 9, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Well, if you transformed while you were sleeping on your back, maybe your tail'd end up like a pig's definitely?  That would be so lame, unless your fursona's a pig, but that'd also be lame.



It doesnt come straight out, it goes up your back then, so there no more pig tails!


----------



## Allamo Fox (May 9, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Shit bricks.



Ouch!


----------



## Willow (May 9, 2010)

Allamo Fox said:


> Well then...


I can't be blamed for speaking the truth


----------



## Allamo Fox (May 9, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> It's been done so many times, I didn't need to read it... >_>



Fine, I was just bored.


----------



## Allamo Fox (May 9, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I can't be blamed for speaking the truth



again, Well then...


----------



## A Concerned Citizen (May 9, 2010)

Allamo Fox said:


> You wake up one morning and your lower back *is on fire*, your nose feels *fiery*, something is *burning* the tips of your ears, and you feel really hot. When you open your eyes, there is a *fire* sticking out where your nose was *and your entire body is on fire*. What do you do? (Just alter the text to fit your species)



Fix'd. :V


----------



## Allamo Fox (May 9, 2010)

A Concerned Citizen said:


> Fix'd. :V



LOL!


----------



## CannonFodder (May 9, 2010)

I'd tweet it.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 9, 2010)

I would yiff the hell out of someone, and it would be hawt.


----------



## Xipoid (May 9, 2010)

I would go back to sleep.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 9, 2010)

Allamo Fox said:


> Ouch!



It wouldn't matter. I would have like a 5 second memory with a lifespan of only ten years.


----------



## Allamo Fox (May 9, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I would yiff the hell out of someone, and it would be hawt.



Fuzzy I should have known you would do this, I was about to put in the yiff someone option but I knew you would choose it


----------



## Conker (May 9, 2010)

Why the fuck isn't "commit suicide" on there


----------



## Willow (May 9, 2010)

Conker said:


> Why the fuck isn't "commit suicide" on there


I thought about saying that initially


----------



## Allamo Fox (May 9, 2010)

Conker said:


> Why the fuck isn't "commit suicide" on there



It almost was


----------



## SirRob (May 9, 2010)

Xipoid said:


> I would go back to sleep.


Oh. I am an animal person now. Okay. *Goes back to sleep*


----------



## Allamo Fox (May 9, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I thought about saying that initially



Why would you kill yourself? Oh wait, youde be a real furry and probably be taken to the pound.


----------



## Allamo Fox (May 9, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Oh. I am an animal person now. Okay. *Goes back to sleep*



but what if ou have to go to work/School?


----------



## Don (May 9, 2010)

At first, I would probably go insane with terror. Then I'd find whoever slipped acid into my drink and beat them to death with a shovel.


----------



## Conker (May 9, 2010)

Allamo Fox said:


> Why would you kill yourself? Oh wait, youde be a real furry and probably be taken to the pound.


Because waking up as a fucking mutant doesn't sound appealing to me.

At all.

So I'd go about crafting a noose, all the while whistling while I work.

Well, at least not some gayass Anthro mutant. Now X-men on the other  hand


----------



## SirRob (May 9, 2010)

Allamo Fox said:


> but what if ou have to go to work/School?


I think I'll worry about that when it actually happens.


----------



## Willow (May 9, 2010)

Allamo Fox said:


> Why would you kill yourself? Oh wait, youde be a real furry and probably be taken to the pound.





Conker said:


> Because waking up as a fucking mutant doesn't sound appealing to me.
> 
> At all.
> 
> ...


Because I'd be a shota wolf, which automatically spells trouble


----------



## Allamo Fox (May 9, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I think I'll worry about that when it actually happens.



I agree


----------



## Alstor (May 9, 2010)

Don_Wolf said:


> At first, I would probably go insane with terror. Then I'd find whoever slipped acid into my drink and beat them to death with a shovel.


 But you don't have _opposable thumbs._


----------



## Allamo Fox (May 9, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Because I'd be a shota wolf, which automatically spells trouble



and you couldnt eat chocolate


----------



## Torrijos-sama (May 9, 2010)

This is new and exciting!


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 9, 2010)

Your life span would be 6 times shorter.


----------



## Allamo Fox (May 9, 2010)

Alstor said:


> But you don't have _opposable thumbs._



you could have them if your fursona does.


----------



## Alstor (May 9, 2010)

Allamo Fox said:


> you could have them if your fursona does.


 YOU'RE NOT HELPING!


----------



## Allamo Fox (May 9, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> This is new and exciting!



See what you did there


----------



## Willow (May 9, 2010)

Allamo Fox said:


> and you couldnt eat chocolate




It would make my fur all sticky too if I tried 

(but then again, if you're half human and half animal, wouldn't chocolate be ok?)


----------



## SirRob (May 9, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Your life span would be 6 times shorter.


Not if you're a dragon.

Or a unicorn.


----------



## Allamo Fox (May 9, 2010)

Alstor said:


> YOU'RE NOT HELPING!



How?


----------



## Allamo Fox (May 9, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> It would make my fur all sticky too if I tried
> 
> (but then again, if you're half human and half animal, wouldn't chocolate be ok?)



only half okay for canines, not to sure about others. Wait how would it get in your fur?


----------



## Xipoid (May 9, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Oh. I am an animal person now. Okay. *Goes back to sleep*



The immediate reaction of disappointment is to prevent me from going into a blind rage. I would be pissed later when I finally woke up and had to logistically figure out how to best handle showering. Eating would also be a pain, since the utensils and whatnot would be designed for lips and not elongated faces. What would upset me the most is the wardrobe change, and the fact that the whole quiet, simple life I've been enjoying *would be totally fucked*.


I suppose the other option is that I could give myself HIV and go to a furry convention somewhere or just commit suicide.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 9, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> *Bloodshot_Eyes*
> Scotty1700 Impersonator :V



Orly?


----------



## garoose (May 9, 2010)

Xipoid said:


> The immediate reaction of disappointment is to prevent me from going into a blind rage. I would be pissed later when I finally woke up and had to logistically figure out how to best handle showering. Eating would also be a pain, since the utensils and whatnot would be designed for lips and not elongated faces. What would upset me the most is the wardrobe change, and the fact that the whole quiet, simple life I've been enjoying *would be totally fucked*.
> 
> 
> I suppose the other option is that I could give myself HIV and go to a furry convention somewhere or just commit suicide.


 
Why not combine the two?

Run into a furry convention with an explosive device strapped to your chest and yell "COME YIFF ME.............. IN HELL!"


----------



## Zontar (May 9, 2010)

Allamo Fox said:


> You wake up one morning and your lower back hurts really bad (only for those who sleep on their backs{thank you willow for the clarity}), your nose feels damp, something is bothering the tips of your ears ,and you feel really hot. when you open your eyes their is a muzzle sticking out where your nose was, you have a tail, ears on the top of your head, and youre covered in fur. What do you do? (Just alter the text to fit your species)



I'd find whoever started the first ever thread on this topic, and punch him right in the cock.


----------



## Willow (May 9, 2010)

Allamo Fox said:


> only half okay for canines, not to sure about others. Wait how would it get in your fur?


Because chocolate melts and it's sticky


----------



## garoose (May 9, 2010)

Zontar said:


> I'd find whoever started the first ever thread on this topic, and punch him right in the cock.


 
He'd like it....

Edit: Shit I forgot.... I guess this is now my uneventful 1,000th post


----------



## Willow (May 9, 2010)

garoose said:


> He'd like it....
> 
> Edit: Shit I forgot.... I guess this is now my uneventful 1,000th post


I don't even remember my 1,000th :/


----------



## garoose (May 9, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I don't even remember my 1,000th :/


 
Yeah, but you post so fast the numbers just fly by :O


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 9, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Not if you're a dragon.
> 
> Or a unicorn.



They don't exist. Therefore have no biological age. One would just poof!


----------



## Kommodore (May 9, 2010)

I'd be kind of pissed I had all that fur to deal with, I think. 

This is after all of the other obvious practical things have been thought of, naturally.


----------



## A Concerned Citizen (May 9, 2010)

If I turned into an anthro sloth...

I'd first get the best lawyer around here, then I'd exploit the fuck out of myself for my own and the lawyer's personal gain. I'd be pissed at myself at first, but then I'd realized I'm making more money then I ever did being a human, so it'd pan out in my favor.

Plus, there's the dozens of TV specials, my own section in the Ripley's Believe It or Not Museum, the number of assistants I'd have (because I'd be "too slow" to do it myself) and all the awkward sex from nerds I could handle.


----------



## Willow (May 9, 2010)

garoose said:


> Yeah, but you post so fast the numbers just fly by :O


This is truth


----------



## abitfuzzy (May 9, 2010)

curl in a ball whimpering for at least a half hour.come out of that and start thinking "hey this is neat" check out the bod..yeah you know fap'lol. freak out again when i remember that i work in the food industry so i'd probably lose my job.


----------



## garoose (May 9, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> This is truth


 
We'll all throw you a party when you get to 5k


----------



## SirRob (May 9, 2010)

HAXX said:


> They don't exist. Therefore have no biological age. One would just poof!


Neither do furries.

I guess this makes this whole thread pointless, huh?


----------



## Willow (May 9, 2010)

garoose said:


> We'll all throw you a party when you get to 5k


That won't take long at all


----------



## garoose (May 9, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> That won't take long at all


 
I'll go buy the balloons tomorrow then


----------



## Willow (May 9, 2010)

garoose said:


> I'll go buy the balloons tomorrow then


:3


----------



## garoose (May 9, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> :3


 
I wonder how many of your 4 thousand posts were just a single face lol

I'm guessing atleast 40%


----------



## Willow (May 9, 2010)

garoose said:


> I wonder how many of your 4 thousand posts were just a single face lol
> 
> I'm guessing atleast 40%


probably, but then again, a lot of people here do that to 

(you guys observe me so damn much)


----------



## yummynbeefy (May 9, 2010)

you made it sound awesome

so it was awesome

it was kinda like that effect

i would jump for joy honestly ive always wondered what that would be like


----------



## garoose (May 9, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> probably, but then again, a lot of people here do that to
> 
> (you guys observe me so damn much)


 
Sorry D:

*runs back to MY corner >:I*


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 9, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Neither do furries.
> 
> I guess this makes this whole thread pointless, huh?



Furries are partially  based real animals.

All threads are pointless.


----------



## Willow (May 9, 2010)

garoose said:


> Sorry D:
> 
> *runs back to MY corner >:I*


Don't do that D:


----------



## Glitch (May 9, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Not if you're a dragon.
> 
> Or a unicorn.



Or a machine.


----------



## Bando (May 9, 2010)

@OP (yeah I know, 2 pages late!)

I'd say fuck this shit and go back to bed. Or come a-trollan on FAF like"HEY GUIZE M REAL FURRY NOW LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL!"


----------



## Luca (May 9, 2010)

I would probibly hate it. Just imagine what eveyone else would say. They would think I'm a freakish human ferret monster. I would be outcast and maybe even tracked down by the goverment for testing. I would have to run from the goverment and meet a small Asian child and befriend him. As I hide in his basement for a day of two his mother discovers my and screams and she learns I have a good heart and helps me outrunthe police... I think I just began a plot for a movie.


----------



## Glitch (May 9, 2010)

I'd be kind of pissed, because I know my girlfriend wouldn't want to date a fuzzball.  But she'd probably get over it.  Meh.  I dunno.  

If she got turned into a fur, then it'd be perfect.  

Granted, I would have trouble playing my clarinet...  And if I can't play, that's a $1,000 instrument down the drain.  Fff.
But I'd just say fuck it, grab some tenors, and be a percussionist.  Drums are sexy, anyway.


----------



## Attaman (May 9, 2010)

If I am what I put for my species, I don't realize anything changed.  If I become what I have (See: 'Nada) I cackle with glee as you all cease to exist as a blob of nothingness just became sentient on Earth.


----------



## Unsilenced (May 10, 2010)

Put down the pipe and call poison control.


----------



## Telnac (May 10, 2010)

(All this is assuming one's species is the same as their fursona...)

The _*first*_ thing I'd do would be to pinch myself to make sure this wasn't a dream (and if I didn't wake up, I'd still think it was more likely I was dreaming and/or delusional in some way.)  Since I'd have claws, I'm sure my pinch would hurt even through my scales.

The _*second*_ thing is to pull up CNN.com and see if this phenomenon is being reported worldwide.  If it was, I'd read intently to learn how this thing could have happened, if anyone has an idea at all.

_*Third,*_ especially if this is only happening to furries, would be going online to furry forums (assuming they haven't crashed from a high traffic volume.)

_*Forth,*_ I'd test out some of my abilities to see if I'm just in the form of a dragon or if I have all of Telnac's tech-based abilities.  First, I'd go invisible, check myself in the mirror and go outside to witness the chaos (or lack of it) while I'm still invisible.  Then I'd find a large open field (not hard, since there's one right next to my apartment complex) and try to teach myself how to fly.  After I'm confident I can fly w/o killing myself, I'd teleport myself 2km straight up.  After flying at that altitude for a bit, I'd teleport myself 200km straight up and try to accelerate to orbital velocity before I re-enter the atmosphere.  If all that works, I'd teleport to the Moon, then to Mars, then to Gliese 581.

_*After all that*_, I'd come back to Earth and call my friends/family and make a doc's appointment.  (Or an appointment with whatever government agency is set up to study freaks like myself.)  Yes, I'd agree to be studied like a guinea pig, provided I get to learn what they discover.  I know it may mean they take me apart & not know how to put me back together.  But I'm too curious not to want to know exactly what is going on from a scientific standpoint.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 10, 2010)

It would mean I woke up with pointier ears and fully-functional metal wings grafted to my back. So That would be FUCKING AWEOSME


----------



## south syde dobe (May 10, 2010)

Ok how many FUCKING TIMES HAS THIS BEEN MADE?!
Well I'll play along for now, I'd either flip the shit out or go back to sleep cause its a fucking weird ass dream and pray that I was hallucinating.


----------



## TashkentFox (May 10, 2010)

First I'd be confused, then scared, then run out into the woods and catch myself some tasty rodent snacks.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 10, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> First I'd be confused, then scared, then run out into the woods and catch myself some tasty rodent snacks.


 Can I hunt you? It would be awesome


----------



## TashkentFox (May 10, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Can I hunt you? It would be awesome



You live in Texas, and they don't issue passports to Doberman's.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 10, 2010)

Shit got work in 20 minutes, better head out. I'll worry about the tail and muzzle thing later.


----------



## abitfuzzy (May 10, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> You live in Texas, and they don't issue passports to Doberman's.


snort. he'll jump in a pet carrier and ride in the luggage compartment.


----------



## TashkentFox (May 10, 2010)

abitfuzzy said:


> snort. he'll jump in a pet carrier and ride in the luggage compartment.



They still have rabies in America, they won't let him in.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 10, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> They still have rabies in America, they won't let him in.


 But I'm not a doberman, I'm a person and your the fox :3


----------



## south syde dobe (May 10, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Shit got work in 20 minutes, better head out. I'll worry about the tail and muzzle thing later.


That's when scientist come and abduct ya xP

edit: fuck it was a double post D:


----------



## TashkentFox (May 10, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> But I'm not a doberman, I'm a person and your the fox :3



If everyone on this forum turned into an animal you would too.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 10, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> If everyone on this forum turned into an animal you would too.


 
:\

There's gotta be a cure...what if I switch my sona to myself then I'd be human


----------



## TashkentFox (May 10, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> :\
> 
> There's gotta be a cure...what if I switch my sona to myself then I'd be human



A skinsona? That's just stupid, anyway, you wouldn't get far because 75% of black males in this country are on the DNA database and you'd probably be arrested for raiding an off-licence or something.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 10, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> A skinsona? That's just stupid, anyway, you wouldn't get far because 75% of black males in this country are on the DNA database and you'd probably be arrested for raiding an off-licence or something.


 
I'll just paint myself white, they'd never know


----------



## TashkentFox (May 10, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I'll just paint myself white, they'd never know



The British police force has many ex-South African policemen in it's ranks, they won't be fooled.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 10, 2010)

Hey can I come by? I wonder if the RAF would like a man with wings.


----------



## TashkentFox (May 10, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Hey can I come by? I wonder if the RAF would like a man with wings.



No they wouldn't :V.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 10, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Hey can I come by? I wonder if the RAF would like a man with wings.


 
sure your cool ^^
...HOLY FUCKING JESUS CHRIST, I GOT FUR ON ME AND ITS EVERYWHERE! @.@


----------



## Duality Jack (May 10, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> No they wouldn't :V.


 Why not? hand me a pair of subguns and you got close support!



south syde dobe said:


> sure your cool ^^
> ...HOLY FUCKING JESUS CHRIST, I GOT FUR ON ME AND ITS EVERYWHERE! @.@


 Yeah I get that too when I forget to shave.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 10, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> A skinsona? That's just stupid, anyway, you wouldn't get far because 75% of black males in this country are on the DNA database and you'd probably be arrested for raiding an off-licence or something.


Cool racism bro. :3


----------



## TashkentFox (May 10, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Why not? hand me a pair of subguns and you got close support!



The RAF don't like it when you break the laws of physics, I'm sure the RCAF think the same (they learnt it the hard way with the Avrocar).


----------



## Duality Jack (May 10, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> The RAF don't like it when you break the laws of physics, I'm sure the RCAF think the same (they learnt it the hard way with the Avrocar).


The avro Arrow worked well lol. It preformed as well as a modern F-16. Also: Who the fuck cares if it actually worked they'd be like: "Fucking awesome make us some"


----------



## TashkentFox (May 10, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> The avro Arrow worked well lol. It preformed as well as a modern F-16. Also: Who the fuck cares if it actually worked they'd be like: "Fucking awesome make us some"



The Avrocar was the most expensive lawnmower ever built, I'm surprised the RCAF didn't try to sue the Avro company for screwing them out of millions of dollars.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 10, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> The Avrocar was the most expensive lawnmower ever built, I'm surprised the RCAF didn't try to sue the Avro company for screwing them out of millions of dollars.


 lols it actually flew dude :V it was just too far ahead of its time so the computing needed to effectively use it was not invented yet.


----------



## TashkentFox (May 10, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> lols it actually flew dude :V



3 feet doesn't count as 'flight', there are hovercraft that fly higher than that.



			
				The Drunken Ace said:
			
		

> it was just too far ahead of its time so the computing needed to effectively use it was not invented yet.



It was also far too heavy to work properly.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 10, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> 3 feet doesn't count as 'flight', there are hovercraft that fly higher than that.
> 
> 
> 
> It was also far too heavy to work properly.


 -Shrug- the schematics and flight reports are destroyed dude. Apparently they made a sucsessfull subsonic light with it tho.


----------



## TashkentFox (May 10, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> -Shrug- the schematics and flight reports are destroyed dude. Apparently they made a sucsessfull subsonic light with it tho.



They got it up to 35 mph.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 10, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> They got it up to 35 mph.


 Thats not what the RCAF Records say. But sure.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 10, 2010)

Allamo Fox said:


> so?



You have been around long enough to know furry related stuff goes in the den, not off topic.

Also if you are going to make a thread about something that has been asked more times than the pope has passed wind, expect some flaming.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 10, 2010)

Lol despite how cool it would be to wake up & be a fox it would be fucked cause everyone would think I'm a monster >_>

Sexy monster.


----------



## TashkentFox (May 10, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Lol despite how cool it would be to wake up & be a fox it would be fucked cause everyone would think I'm a monster >_>
> 
> Sexy monster.



Wanna come and live with me in my den?


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 10, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Lol despite how cool it would be to wake up & be a fox it would be fucked cause everyone would think I'm a monster >_>
> 
> Sexy monster.



Furries would still like you...


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 10, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Wanna come and live with me in my den?


Okay :3



Fuzzy Alien said:


> Furries would still like you...


I bet not even 1 in 50 people is a fur =X


----------



## TashkentFox (May 10, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Okay :3



Just don't eat all my food or feel sympathy for Randy when I catch him.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 10, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Just don't eat all my food or feel sympathy for Randy when I catch him.


I don't eat much.

And I'll poke randy & molest him for entertainment.

Lol the title of this thread reminds me of this: 
[yt]b0UFIA4Wh7E[/yt]


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 10, 2010)

lol foxy man sluts


----------



## Willow (May 10, 2010)

Does this mean that Ash becomes real too?


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 10, 2010)

...Who?


----------



## Willow (May 10, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> ...Who?


Check my bio


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 10, 2010)

Lol penis envy :V


----------



## TreacleFox (May 10, 2010)

Yay, finally. ^^


----------



## Seas (May 10, 2010)

I'd go back to sleep to get more sober, as it's not a good sign that I didn't immediately identify those body parts I always had.


----------



## VoidBat (May 10, 2010)

I would be wondering what kind of shit it was that I smoked last night.


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 10, 2010)

Jump with joy, cause that would be a dream come true!


----------



## south syde dobe (May 10, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> Jump with joy, cause that would be a dream come true!


 You know if this was true and everyone else isn't turned into some hybrid thing the government will be after your ass and then experiments will take place :[


----------



## Tabasco (May 10, 2010)

Smash things on my belly. Really now, who didn't see this coming.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 10, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Smash things on my belly. Really now, who didn't see this coming.


I didn't, I thought you was frying fish...I love fish <3


----------



## Tabasco (May 10, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I didn't, I thought you was frying fish...I love fish <3



I'm frying delicious, buttery fish with lemon juice.

For me. :3c


----------



## south syde dobe (May 10, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I'm frying delicious, buttery fish with lemon juice.
> 
> For me. :3c


 
Your mean *sob* Oh well, I'm going to go eat some potato salad, that's way better than your fish <3~


----------



## Tabasco (May 10, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Your mean *sob* Oh well, I'm going to go eat some potato salad, that's way better than your fish <3~



Have fun with food poisoning. :V


----------



## south syde dobe (May 10, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Have fun with food poisoning. :V


 
there will be no such thing and if I do I'll throw up on your food :3


----------



## Tabasco (May 10, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> there will be no such thing and if I do I'll throw up on your food :3



:|


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 10, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> You know if this was true and everyone else isn't turned into some hybrid thing the government will be after your ass and then experiments will take place :[


Fuck the government. I got a shotgun for em if they try to do any experimenting on me.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 10, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> Fuck the government. I got a shotgun for em if they try to do any experimenting on me.


 
<.<;

Ok...well good luck then


----------



## Taren Fox (May 10, 2010)

I'd try to not get fixed. ):


----------



## south syde dobe (May 10, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I'd try to not get fixed. ):


 Did someone call the neutering service :3c
Hey Taren, let me fix that for you.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (May 10, 2010)

I'd be like 0.0 k this is kinda cool...

Then I'd come on here and ask if it's happened to all the other furries too.  If so, then yay, if not then HOLY SHIT I'm a freak.  But either way it would be kinda fun.  I'd invite you all around to my place and we could have a bigass BBQ (of fish-fry/clam bake for u BlueberriHusky).  And then we could all get drunk/stoned/high whatever, and once we're suitably fked up, we could then go and kick ass, since most of our fursonas have powers, or claws or sharp teeth.  Also I'd have telekinesis, so I'd pwn...

But srsly, who's up for that massive BBQ/fish-fry/clam bake at my place if this really happens?


----------



## Taren Fox (May 10, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Did someone call the neutering service :3c
> Hey Taren, let me fix that for you.


Better bust out the hedge clippers then. :B Derp.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 10, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Better bust out the hedge clippers then. :B Derp.


 
I didn't bring one, I just got a butcher knife <.<;


----------



## Taren Fox (May 10, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I didn't bring one, I just got a butcher knife <.<;


Too small. You need something bigger.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 10, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Too small. You need something bigger.


 THAT'S WHAT SHE SAID TO YA!!! xD


----------



## Taren Fox (May 10, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> THAT'S WHAT SHE SAID TO YA!!! xD


oshit D:


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 10, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> THAT'S WHAT SHE SAID TO YA!!! xD


BURN!!!


----------



## south syde dobe (May 10, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> oshit D:


 You set yourself up man, I couldn't help but do it *bro fist* your cool though


----------



## Thatch (May 10, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Indeed. ;3



I've seen it before you edited it :V


----------



## Taren Fox (May 10, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> You set yourself up man, I couldn't help but do it *bro fist* your cool though


zall good in da hood. :3


----------



## south syde dobe (May 10, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> zall good in da hood. :3


 I hear ya man ^^


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 10, 2010)

Seriously, I would absolutely LOVE to be a furry animal. And if I was the only one, that'd make it even more special.


----------



## TashkentFox (May 10, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> Seriously, I would absolutely LOVE to be a furry animal. And if I was the only one, that'd make it even more special.



Me too, but I don't think I could live in human society for very long after transforming, even leaving out the possibility of government scientists coming at night in a black Rover P5 to take me away for medical experimentation. I'd probably shack up with a cute vixen and steal stuff from humans for the rest of my life.


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 10, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Me too, but I don't think I could live in human society for very long after transforming, even leaving out the possibility of government scientists coming at night in a black Rover P5 to take me away for medical experimentation. I'd probably shack up with a cute vixen and steal stuff from humans for the rest of my life.


Sounds like a good plan


----------



## TashkentFox (May 10, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> Sounds like a good plan



It is, I'll have to remember to steal a shotgun and ammunition to defend myself from farmers.


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 10, 2010)

Adding an option.
[] Screaming in fear and suprise when you realize that you were dreaming and you actually swallowed a cockroach.

Much more realistic.

No really, SEARCH THE FORUM BEFORE YOU MAKE NEW.. OLD THREAD.

really


----------



## TashkentFox (May 10, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Adding an option.
> [] Screaming in fear and suprise when you realize that you were dreaming and you actually swallowed a cockroach.
> 
> Much more realistic.
> ...



There hasn't been one of these threads for so long that it would be considered a necro.


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 10, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> There hasn't been one of these threads for so long that it would be considered a necro.



Kind of sad isn't it


But I don't fear


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (May 10, 2010)

I do not want fur on mah body.


----------



## TashkentFox (May 10, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> I do not want fur on mah body.



Fur would look odd on a dragon, or a shark for that matter.

(Related fact: Sandpaper used to be made out of shark skin)


----------



## SnowFox (May 10, 2010)

Sorry for sounding like a n00b ^_^

but where is the "please die in a fire, OP" option? I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (May 10, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Fur would look odd on a dragon, or a shark for that matter.
> 
> (Related fact: Sandpaper used to be made out of shark skin)


 So? 


...



...


...



Jking XD That's interesting. Did they cut off their fins and let them drown to their terrible deaths when they caught them? =)


----------



## TashkentFox (May 10, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Jking XD That's interesting. Did they cut off their fins and let them drown to their terrible deaths when they caught them? =)



That's only when they want to use the fins to make shark fin soup (which is apparently completely tasteless, they have to add lamb to it to make it taste of anything)


----------



## Hir (May 10, 2010)

Cuddle my tail and go back to sleep.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 10, 2010)

I'd sit there and be really fucking confused for the rest of my life.


----------



## Wreth (May 10, 2010)

I'd hide from society in shame


----------



## south syde dobe (May 10, 2010)

I couldn't imagine being like that seriously, every single fucking fur would fap at you D:


----------



## Glitch (May 10, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I couldn't imagine being like that seriously, every single fucking fur would fap at you D:



Oh God.
No.  Being fapping material is not good.

Reverse-fapping, however, is fine in some cases.


----------



## Attaman (May 10, 2010)

Bah, you all pale next to my Humanly Prowess.  I'm easily the strongest, fastest, and most durable of those changed by my shift into a Human from a human, barring those of supernatural or transhumanism societies.  I mean, by becoming a Human I can survive a six kilogram projectile passing through my brain and live at least twelve more years, can swim over a hundred meters in the backstroke, while 100 years old, can hold my breath for six minutes in freezing waters and come out of it intact, and can change my bloodtype when necessary.

I'm not even getting _really_ mean by pointing out I can lift almost half a ton (715lbs) with no assisting mechanisms just by _training hard enough_, have a nice two inches of Fir Tree inside my lung while 'only' bothered with chest pain and a lil' blood coughing, or - most impressively of all - live some sixty years or more after having been in two atomic bombings.

I may not have become sentient nothingness, but by becoming a Human I can still keep you all in line.  And don't even bother trying to shoot me, I'll just give you a ninety minute lecture of the inefficiency of your attempts.


----------



## Apollo (May 10, 2010)

I'd jump up and down in joy... then be bored.


----------



## Seas (May 11, 2010)

Attaman said:


> [...]



You just like being The Mario, don't you?


----------



## Dyluck (May 11, 2010)

If I woke up as my fursona,

I'd be dead.

Shark. ):


----------



## Dyluck (May 11, 2010)

Alternate:  If I woke up in the morning as my fursona, I would be Ke$ha, because my fursona is P. Diddy.


----------



## Barak (May 11, 2010)

I would like.....jump of joy for ten second, after i would look in my pants and see...NAWTHING

Then i would be liiiike " Wuuut.....How do i pawz ?"!!!"

Then i would do cam show on ze internet X3


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (May 11, 2010)

I probably be happy and scared for a lil bit at first.
Might tell other furs.
Biggest thing to be feared is the government. With there kill it now then get to know it later policy. Then cut it up see how it ticks thing.

They try that i would shread the ones who tryed.
Hey I would be just defending my self


----------



## Atrak (May 11, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Well, since this is obviously reminiscent of something along the lines of waking up as your 'sona
> 
> I'd be gravely concerned
> 
> Not only do I have fur, ears, and a tail..but I also have a dick





SirRob said:


> I would fap furiously.
> 
> TF is my fetish.





Conker said:


> Because waking up as a fucking mutant doesn't sound appealing to me.
> 
> At all.
> 
> ...



I'm glad that there are people around that will enforce my style of spacing on others.

Also, I would probably be ecstatic at the change, because it would be an adventure.

I would interpret life differently, and that is usually fun.

And then the FBI would storm in and take me off to a research facility for testing.


----------



## Tally (May 11, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Why the hell would my back hurt?



Yeah, I would assume that it was my ass hurting...


----------



## Atrak (May 11, 2010)

Tally said:


> Yeah, I would assume that it was my ass hurting...



I see what you did there.


----------



## Tally (May 11, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I see what you did there.



Your going to Japan :< Just when I decided to stop lurking too...


----------



## Atrak (May 11, 2010)

Tally said:


> Your going to Japan :< Just when I decided to stop lurking too...



You know me?

And Japan isn't until July.

I'm just not going to have internet over the summer.


----------



## Attaman (May 11, 2010)

Seastalker said:


> You just like being The Mario, don't you?


  I most definitely do like being the Mario.  :mrgreen:  Turtles beware!

Ah, another Human.  Care to join with me in forming a ruling class?  It'll be fun:  Sit around all day with people too intimidated to treat us any way other than normal, go on game hunts and prune away FAFers when they grow too big, and so on.


----------



## Atrak (May 11, 2010)

Attaman said:


> I most definitely do like being the Mario.  :mrgreen:  Turtles beware!
> 
> Ah, another Human.  Care to join with me in forming a ruling class?  It'll be fun:  Sit around all day with people too intimidated to treat us any way other than normal, go on game hunts and prune away FAFers when they grow too big, and so on.



He's not a human.

And your idea sounds rather boring.

I want war, preferably inter-dimensional.


----------



## Tally (May 11, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You know me?
> 
> And Japan isn't until July.
> 
> I'm just not going to have internet over the summer.



I saw your posts while lurking and you became my hero! 

Or then I just admire your Richard avatar...


----------



## Atrak (May 11, 2010)

Tally said:


> I saw your posts while lurking and you became my hero!
> 
> Or then I just admire your Richard avatar...



Why not both?


----------



## Dyluck (May 11, 2010)

Let's hear it for the easily impressed.


----------



## Atrak (May 11, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Let's hear it for the easily impressed.



No, I don't care to listen to your text.


----------



## Dyluck (May 11, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> No [. . .] you



oh my gosh you are so witty you used the most basic of comebacks except you did it with more words you are my hero


----------



## Atrak (May 11, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> oh my gosh you are so witty you used the most basic of comebacks except you did it with more words you are my hero



It would be more convincing if you used proper grammar.

But hey, the nufur look is appropriate for you.

You should add some emotes and rp in there.


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 11, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> No, I don't care to listen to your text.


Text cannot be heard...


----------



## Atrak (May 11, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> Text cannot be heard...



So you don't imagine a voice saying the text that you read?


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 11, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> So you don't imagine a voice saying the text that you read?


well, of course I do. I just like being a smart-ass.


----------



## Atrak (May 11, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> well, of course I do. I just like being a smart-ass.



That wasn't a smart-asstic comment.

You're doing it wrong.


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 11, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> That wasn't a smart-asstic comment.
> 
> You're doing it wrong.


I do everything wrong. Except doing things wrong, which I do right.


----------



## Atrak (May 11, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> I do everything wrong. Except doing things wrong, which I do right.



It's possible.

After all, the only true impossibility is the existence of an impossibility.


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 11, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> It's possible.
> 
> After all, the only true impossibility is the existence of an impossibility.


And that is the definition of a paradox. See, children, you CAN learn something from mindlessly surfing the web.

Now, what kind of animal does everyone want to be if they had to change into one?


----------



## Atrak (May 11, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> And that is the definition of a paradox. See, children, you CAN learn something from mindlessly surfing the web.
> 
> Now, what kind of animal does everyone want to be if they had to change into one?



A human.

I hear that they're the top species.


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 11, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> A human.
> 
> I hear that they're the top species.


lol wut? You wanna be what you already are?


----------



## Atrak (May 11, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> lol wut? You wanna be what you already are?



Sure.

I see no need to change what I already am.

If someone suddenly into an animal, they'd be whisked away to a research lab for testing.

Or a Cirque du Freak.

Fun times.


----------



## Thatch (May 11, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Sure.
> 
> I see no need to change what I already am.
> 
> ...



"Now let's see what happens when we jab this ice pick into the subject's eye."


----------



## Atrak (May 11, 2010)

szopaw said:


> "Now let's see what happens when we jab this ice pick into the subject's eye."



"Warning: Side effects include sore eyes, a drowsy nose, and a slight headache."


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 11, 2010)

szopaw said:


> "Now let's see what happens when we jab this ice pick into the subject's eye."


"Oh look, the eye is permanently damaged! Very intriguing..."


----------



## TashkentFox (May 11, 2010)

szopaw said:


> "Now let's see what happens when we jab this ice pick into the subject's eye."



Isn't that what Stalin did to Trotsky?


----------



## Dyluck (May 11, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> It would be more convincing if you used proper grammar.
> 
> But hey, the nufur look is appropriate for you.
> 
> You should add some emotes and rp in there.



the difference is that I actively choose not to use proper grammar every time I post

because I know that it makes your hemorrhoids swell up and bleed

Yarp Yarp Yarp :3

also, since when is bad grammar a "nufur" trait? your average furry has the spelling and grammar skills of a six year old


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 11, 2010)

What's a nufur, anyways?


----------



## Atrak (May 11, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> the difference is that I actively choose not to use proper grammar every time I post
> 
> because I know that it makes your hemorrhoids swell up and bleed
> 
> ...



Nah, I usually ignore general grammar mistakes after the first comment or two about them.

What is more enjoyable is finding someone that thinks that their grammar and spelling are perfect and finding a minor flaw.


----------



## Thatch (May 11, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Isn't that what Stalin did to Trotsky?



I know he wiped him out from soviet reality. Otherwise, dunno.


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 11, 2010)

szopaw said:


> I know he wiped him out from soviet reality. Otherwise, dunno.


 Is he in a soviet alternate reality?


----------



## Thatch (May 11, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> Is he in a soviet alternate reality?



The soviet reality was an alternate reality.


I'm not joking, that's basically what it came down to. Just like China.


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 11, 2010)

szopaw said:


> The soviet reality was an alternate reality.
> 
> 
> I'm not joking, that's basically what it came down to. Just like China.


 Well I'm confused, but I don't want to get into details about this atm.


----------



## Vikar (May 11, 2010)

I would be forced to invade Russia.


----------



## Willow (May 11, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> What's a nufur, anyways?


Derp


----------



## Oovie (May 11, 2010)

From the sounds of it I'd be turning into a canine, if that was the case I would loose my mind and probably contemplate some dark things.


----------



## Attaman (May 11, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> A human.
> 
> I hear that they're the top species.


I'm sorry, I made a mistake in my earlier post.  You see, I foolishly - foolishly - put Humans on equal terms with Teddy Roosevelt.  They're the top species:  There's a reason only one's allowed to exist per history of a sapient race.

But yes, barring that we're the top.  Give a man a fish, he'll be fed for a day.  But give a man a log, he'll use it to find a bear, kill it, skin it, and make a coat for the missus. Oh, and be fed for the month.


Tails The Fox said:


> lol wut? You wanna be what you already are?


  Surprisingly*, many people are fine being human and prefer it to gaining animal traits.



Oovie said:


> From the sounds of it I'd be turning into a canine, if that was the case I would loose my mind and probably contemplate some dark things.


Congratulations, dark things, lupine features, and loss of sanity means you've taken the first three steps on the way to becoming this lovable chap.

*Not really.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 11, 2010)

I probably will not even happen but shit brix is another fun story with little meaning. XD


----------

